# should i get the new Football Manager ?



## Iko Iko (May 28, 2009)

i'm still playing the 2007 version, and am pretty happy with it. i've never been one to update purely because a new version comes out, but did cross my mind that a few have come and gone while i'm still on 2007.

i see there's been a few changes to the gaming system. whats the general feeling, for the better or not ?


----------



## Iko Iko (May 28, 2009)

that's on the PC by the way


----------



## ericjarvis (May 28, 2009)

I'm still using Premier Manager 2002. That's because my puter can't handle anything more recent and not because it has a player database that Wayne Rooney and Cristiano Ronaldo are too young to fit in.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

yeah its really really good.

I'm loving the 3d engine type thingy & the mucking about with tactics without being able to pause the game makes a lot more sense and actually puts you under a bit more pressure.

Also the media type stuff and player interaction are a lot better.

The tactics have moved on a bit as well, menaing thats 442(and variations) is not the only genuine option anymore.

Also the entire point of football manager is to learn who the next load of big signings no one has heard of are. You need the most up to date version!


dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 28, 2009)

I just didn't like the 2009 version.I played it for 2 days then uninstalled it and went back to 2008.I can't put my finger on what I didn't like,it just didn't feel right.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

i bollocksed up my first game of the new one really really badly. don't think i even bothered finishing a season.

Last couple of games though i've been proper on it again.

Its one of the bigger updates for a while.


dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 28, 2009)

I've still got Newcastle in the Premiership


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

I got wallsall into the uefa cup before my hard drive died!

I'm now having fun with man city(just in my 2nd season)! so much money to spend! its ridiculous.



dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 28, 2009)

I always load it up "Just for 10 minutes" and sit there for 5 hours.My wife wants to stab me


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

10mins? you cant even get a match done in that time!

Absolute minimum you can play for is half an hour surely.

dave


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 10mins? you cant even get a match done in that time!
> 
> Absolute minimum you can play for is half an hour surely.
> 
> dave



This is what I tell her !


----------



## isitme (May 28, 2009)

I've only played the demo of the new one but I like it a lot better cos it's more in depth. assistant manager does more, more tactics etc

I might actually legally buy it


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

Oh yeah forgot about that, the assitent gives you genuinly good feedback before and during the match.

He keeps critcising my tactics for allowing to much space in between midfield and attack, which is complete bollocks though. Tis good for knowing who you should tackle hard and close down and shiz.


dave


----------



## ericjarvis (May 28, 2009)

Bloody hell. I'd never start in the Premiership. It's far more fun to get Stevenage Borough into Europe, or to win the league title with Scunthorpe United.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

oh yeah much much more fun. But i've already done walsall so wanted to do a prem team and man city seemed like a laugh.

Reckon i will do luton next for the ultimate challenge or just make my own team, haven't done that for years.


dave


----------



## isitme (May 28, 2009)

i always start with the toon

i like using players who i know about


----------



## ericjarvis (May 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> i always start with the toon
> 
> i like using players who i know about



That's why I always start with the lower leagues.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> That's why I always start with the lower leagues.




He will be as well, with the next update.



boom boom.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

isitme said:


> i always start with the toon
> 
> i like using players who i know about



see i really hate playing with west ham initially. I have ideas in my heads about certain players that aren't what the database reckons.

Tis annoying.

My first game tends to be a season with barca, its a piece of piss so its a good choice to get used to any changes and its a league i don't know perfectly so i tend to learn a few more players names and stuff.


dave


----------



## isitme (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> He will be as well, with the next update.
> 
> 
> 
> boom boom.


----------



## isitme (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> see i really hate playing with west ham initially. I have ideas in my heads about certain players that aren't what the database reckons.
> 
> Tis annoying.
> 
> ...



newcastle are always good according to them. i always get into europe first season and then do ok after that

i always get a little buzz managing the toon back up where we belong


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

isitme said:


>



sorry mate.  couldn't resist.  it was just all there, on the plate... it didn't need any thought or effort....


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

yeah i have had a couple of very fun games with newcastle.

One of those teams that has a solid base to work up from but till needs a fair bit of work.


dave


----------



## isitme (May 28, 2009)

if newcastle had bought dario srna instead of xisco this season we would be mint


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

but which of your 7 managers would have signed him?


dave


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 28, 2009)

I couldn't get along with it, I think I'm tired of the whole format now, just can't be bothered with it.


----------

